# watching VS doing



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

A poll of strangeness... Lets keep it short and simple. Now you or your S.O enjoys watching porn for specific act(s), those which do not happen in your marrital bed. The porn offends the oppose and wants it gon no compremise. Is it fair to force out porn of specific act(s) if you are not willing to do them. P.S These said act(s) are one on one act(s)... No group/sharing/trading only things two people can do ( or just one ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lbell629 (May 10, 2010)

I would say yes, it is fair for the S.O. to want it gone. And I would work with the other partner as to why they may not want to do those acts.


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

It's not fair to force anything, but there should be a mutual negotiation. For example in this instance, remove the porn, but the other person agrees to try to open up to other ideas to spice up the sex life.


----------



## bella09 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Wade,
I would say in this instance it would be fair to say she should be willing to explore new things with you as her partner...they honestly don't seem like anything that would or could negatively impact a marriage like introducing another person to the relationship. Try to talk to her about it, explain what about it turns you on and hopefully she'll be receptive, I know I would be...oh if it were only that simple!!! Has she said why she has a problem with you watching porn? Is it soley due to the acts that she won't participate in? I would honestly say if it bothers or hurts her that much she definitely should be willing to explore those avenues with you in the bedroom if it'll make you stop because you would rather experience it with her in real life. As happyher said, negotiations are in order or a kinder way of putting it, compromising. One more thing, has there been anything detrimental in her past that would seriously make her uncomfortable doing this thing you like? If not, you both should come together and compromise on each end. Hope it helps!


----------



## Mr B (Feb 6, 2009)

If a guy, especially one in a long term marriage, finds he needs to watch porn when he has sex with his wife it is probably not a good idea for her to refuse to have it running during sex. There is a good chance she will end up in a sexless marriage as he turns a preference for porn during partner sex to a preference for porn and solo masturbation alone.


----------



## 76Trombones (Jun 2, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with porn in your own time, as long as both partners are satisfied in the bedroom and as long as it is not a case of addiction. Both partners have every right to say no to a certain act if they find it repulsive. I would rather my husband watch some certain kink (if i found it repulsive and didn't want to engage in it in the bedroom) via porn than have to do it myself. I think it would be pretty low of me to demand the porn gone too though. That is like cutting him off totally. Let him have his fun... by himself


----------

